# Another wt finished up on some rustic ceader with alittle snow



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice work. How is the back finished?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, I am going to get some here soon as I forgot to. It is finished in a custom rock face, I do alot of these for pedistal mounts. It has a plate embedded in it with the clients name and date of harvest. She also want a couple tracks in it as well. I will get some pics of it and post them soon. Thanks again.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Phenominal mount. The shed there is a good touch.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks great Matt


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Thats a great job Matt


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sweet looking mount .


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Amazing mount.
Like everything on it.
The pedestal looks great and the snow scenery - really cool :darkbeer:


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

how much did it run to do that base???


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats awesome! how much to do somthing like this?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comment guys, my pedistal wts are 525.00 as the back is finished in a rock face with a brass on black name plate embedded in it, and this pedistal complete with the scene is 475.00. If you would like to see more pedistal mounts, you can check out my work on my site and let me know if you have any questions. Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

That is insanely awesome looking!


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

$525 for the whole mount?? Thats really cheap! Looks fantastic BTW! Great job!


----------



## travioli (Nov 4, 2011)

thats a beautiful piece.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

No, the 525 is just for the wt mount, the pedistal for this one was 475. My pedistal wts are 525.00, regular shoulder mount wts are 450 That would be cheap for the whole thing!(LOL)


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

devinesZ said:


> $525 for the whole mount?? Thats really cheap! Looks fantastic BTW! Great job!


Not sure but I'm thinking $1,000 for the whole deal. $525 for deer and another $475 for pedestal and habitat!


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

I recall seeing that base and the snow in your shop when I dropped off my bear. That mount sold me on the idea of doing my bear on a pedestal! 

Love your work, Matt.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks John, I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Txrammer (Feb 19, 2009)

What is your shop name and an email address? 

Thanks


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.838554,-97.621035


----------



## adams5130 (May 28, 2008)

very nice great work where are you from in ohio


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks John, my studio is located just outside Lancaster. You can see more of my work on my site and if you have any questions, just let me know. I hope you keep me in mind if you need anything. Thank you and take care.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Matt....this is simply awesome!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Great work Matt, i Just love the look of Hiltons forms


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks great


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good looking mount


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Matt.....having looked at this again, the pedestal and the tree trunk/snow work is just super.....it is about the best I've seen!

Of course the head is nice.....but tying it all together just makes it!

HortonWildman


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: 2012 Ohio Rut Update Board*

Thats a nice piece of work Matt!

sent via smoke signal


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

You got the taxidermy skills Matt,very nice work ,I don't think i've seen a mount of yours that wasn't show quality!Keep posting your pictures please!


----------

